

The first 3D-printed human stem cells - memoryfailure
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/147647-the-first-3d-printed-human-stem-cells

======
graeham
Interesting, but not as new as they'd like you to think (article below from
2004, and the article mentions organ printing first being mentioned in 1999).

<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12679063>

Tissue engineering has been the "next big thing" in biotech for a while, and
3D printing-style techniques have been a part of it for some time. It seems
that its only recently been picked up by mainstream media.

~~~
newhouseb
Yeah, here's a TED talk from 2011 about it:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/anthony_atala_printing_a_human_kidn...](http://www.ted.com/talks/anthony_atala_printing_a_human_kidney.html)

I remember seeing this talk in person (spoiler alert) and midway through they
dragged this up kid on stage who has been living with a bladder built via
similar means for 10 years! Closest I've felt to Rip Van Winkle in my life.

------
arethuza
I expect we've got a pretty large domestic market here in Scotland for
replacement livers.

------
samwillis
Even as a Product Designer I tend to sigh when I see articles about 3D
printing, especially when they start saying that everything in the future will
be printed.

However this is very exciting! This is using 3D printing where it truly will
make a difference. I suspect its a good few tens of years off though...

------
ddon
I hate how they redirect to a "better" mobile experience page, and as soon as
I see this is happening, I just hit back... How about you? PS. I use iPad
mostly to read HN

------
melling
"Researchers in ..."

I anxiously await for the day when that phrase starts with countries like
Bolivia, Mongolia, Sudan, etc. It seems like there are only a few places where
world class research is being done. When the rest of the world comes online,
hopefully news like this happens daily.

~~~
ludflu
relevant visualization of where research happens:
[http://www.nature.com/polopoly_fs/7.8087.1355853889!/image/c...](http://www.nature.com/polopoly_fs/7.8087.1355853889!/image/cube%20map_web.jpg_gen/derivatives/lightbox/cube%20map_web.jpg)

~~~
samstave
I'd like to see the same visualization, but for the distribution of the
nationalities/origin of the actual paper authors.

i.e. of the ~300K papers published in the US, how many of those papers were
authored and co-authored by immigrants (H1-B, or naturalized) etc.

I suspect that a greater % of these papers were written by foreign born
researchers.

~~~
jlgreco
I would expect the general trends to be about the same, though all less
pronounced.

Say 25% of the researchers in the US were born in the US: The US column would
drop significantly but since that other 75% is probably spread more or less
evenly across the other columns, they would only all rise a little.

The only _really_ dramatic change I would expect would be to mainland China.
It probably wouldn't loose much, but would likely gain quite a lot.

------
JoeAltmaier
Confused: I read that title as creating cells. Instead they are printing using
cells as the ink.

------
thesorrow
Just by printing a full human heart we'd be able to work until age 80 without
feeling tired all day ..?

